# try to bite when i try to put medication



## hwtan (Jan 20, 2014)

the abdandon working gsd has yeast infection on the ears

have been trying to apply (squirt) some ear medication into the ear
as we are both new to each other, he might not have enough trust for me to do it.

just as today, while i try to sneak in and squirt some medication into the ear, he turn to snap at my hand, when i pull back, he even try to jump up and snap at my hand.

how do you guys do it?


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

I would not recommend sneaking up on a strange dog to try and do anything to it, as you have clearly seen. You need to spend some time with the dog and earn his trust. 

If is something that has to be done, then I would suggest putting a muzzel on the dog so you don't get bit. 

You may try squirting the medication on a gauze pad and rubbing in the ear that way. 

You may have to have a vet do it until the dog learns to trust you.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

With a dog like this, I'd probably just muzzle it and get it over with. If I am unable to muzzle a dog to medicate it's ears and so on, I try things like really high value delicious treats to make the ear handling less stressful. If the dog has a mouthful of delicious treats and I can sneak the medication in the ears, then I can back off before it's got time to snap. 

I think it helps that I've had a LOT of years of working with a LOT of different animals, and can be super sneaky and fast with some of that stuff.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I do not give my dogs treats, but they love a ball, hose or rope . When I have to give them medicine for their own good I just do it! Now take my 3 soon to be 4 year old son to dentist , I would pay you and give you a medal LOL


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Same thing, but with the ears instead of nails.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWZUcLfHXLE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

David Winners


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Will he let you pet him and rub his ears? He might if they are itchy. Keep the medicine bottle in the other hand and try making it a quick "extension" of the ear rub. 

Also , no one (including me) likes anything ice cold put in their ears. Usually, ear medicine comes in a small bottle. Try putting it in your front pants pocket prior to applying it. Walk around awhile doing other things and it will warm up. At least warmed up, it will not be such a shock to your dog. 

Hope this helps. It works for us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Part of it might be pain. Has he gone to the vet to see how bad the ear infection is?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would pay for a vet and his staff to clean and medicate the ears in this case. no way you are going to build a relationship and trust with this dog by sneaking up and scaring him/her.


----------



## hwtan (Jan 20, 2014)

yup, thanks for the advice !

he allow me to pet him, touch the ears, massage the ear
i think he just don't like some kinda weird liquid or sound at his ear

he has got great temperament so far from what i observe.

the vet has manage to do a thorough clean out and apply medication the other day, am just following up with the rest of the medication.

thanks!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Lots of patience! Don't think "I have to give the medicine right now." Keep it close by and warm, like in your pocket, and wait for your opportunity. 

Will the dog snuggle with you yet? If so, then let the dog sit on the couch with you while you're watching a movie, massage his ears so he's not startled when you slip in the drops. Even then, doesn't expect to "sneak" in both ears at once. With my Weimaraner, I have to wear her out out with playtime, and then we get to snuggle time, then I'll casually handle her paws, and sneak in a couple nail trims before she wises up. I don't try to all nails in one sitting. We spread them out over the whole week. You could try one ear in the morning and the other ear in the evening. 

And definitely keep a treat to hand over immediately, because the instant they realize they've been "violated" they need the distraction and deserve the reward!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got back from the vets with my Zeus who had his annual injections, inspections and a new procedure, a total ear infection cleaning and packing. They had to sedate him, just as I forecast.

Bill wasn't too bad, $348 for all of it. And, they used a knock out drug that included Ketamine so he won't remember any of it.

Like you he would snap at me when I tried to medicate his ears. After two of three tries I knew I was just making him learn to bite me.

So, I tried sneaking the medication in by rubbing his ears and putting my fingers in his ears, which he readily allows. He allows me to dig in his ears with the bare hand and even with the gloves I use to walk him.

But as soon as he smelled the medicine on my fingers he was wary and closed his ears and backed off.

So, I was thinking, perhaps a thin, tygon tube taped to either the back of my index finger or gloved index finger which was then attached to a small reservoir taped somewhere up my arm which could be opened during the ear massage which would allow the fluid to flow into his ears as I massaged them. I just haven't been able to cobble together something like that, yet.

Any similar ideas.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Nails*

I'm lucky with the nails as I'm sure Zeus would react badly to clipping them.

I'm lucky because either they're very soft or the amount of daily walking we give him (almost never less than 3 miles, sometimes all at once or sometimes spread over three outings in a day) seems to wear them down.

I'd hate to have to take him to the vet just for nails.

LF


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Longfisher said:


> So, I was thinking, perhaps a thin, tygon tube taped to either the back of my index finger or gloved index finger which was then attached to a small reservoir taped somewhere up my arm which could be opened during the ear massage which would allow the fluid to flow into his ears as I massaged them. I just haven't been able to cobble together something like that, yet.
> 
> Any similar ideas.


"I'd buy that for a dollar" lol, . Now, I have to see Robocop.


----------

